# King LED 1200W LED full spectrum Veg and flower



## JoseyWales (Sep 18, 2019)

When using this LED light to flower do i shut off the veg light, or is it intended to use both veg and flower?


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2019)

Yo Josey -- When U turn off either switch U get half the light -- Leave them both on all the time !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2019)

I have a King 1200 LED. It only has one switch(no veg or flower setting). I have never vegged using it. I have a T5 HO fixture I beg under though I don’t see why you couldn’t use it for vegging. It is pretty red though so you might get leggy plants with it. My plants stretch a lot if I go from 24/0 lighting with the T5 to 12/12 lighting with the King LED. I started flowering under the T5 and introduced the King LED later and stretching was much less.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 18, 2019)

I have some home grown led lights..Its a small grow box so I have about 300 actual consumption watts(as opposed to the lies the light makers tell you) of 3500K leds in veg and I add in 200 wats (actual) of 2700K for flowering...I don't run those during veg cuz the get bog enough already so I just add something to help flowering...I don't know why the makers of these light Put out ** wattage info...Supposed to be equivalent wattage but of what...It just confuses things...My wattage is from a meter that is in the supply line...According to king, that 1200 consumes 235 watts, why don't they just say that....


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2019)

I have run the King 1200 in my 3x3x6.5 ft tent. It is a little under powered for that size but will work. I added a cheapo LED this grow and am a lot happier with my results. I wish I had the cahones to do the home grown LEDs like 2re has but I grow in my basement and worry I’d burn my house down. Plus, I am cheap and don’t want to buy any more stuff right now.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 18, 2019)

Keef said:


> Yo Josey -- When U turn off either switch U get half the light -- Leave them both on all the time !


Thank you


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 18, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have a King 1200 LED. It only has one switch(no veg or flower setting). I have never vegged using it. I have a T5 HO fixture I beg under though I don’t see why you couldn’t use it for vegging. It is pretty red though so you might get leggy plants with it. My plants stretch a lot if I go from 24/0 lighting with the T5 to 12/12 lighting with the King LED. I started flowering under the T5 and introduced the King LED later and stretching was much less.


This light gas 2 switches 1 Veg 1 Flower.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 18, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have run the King 1200 in my 3x3x6.5 ft tent. It is a little under powered for that size but will work. I added a cheapo LED this grow and am a lot happier with my results. I wish I had the cahones to do the home grown LEDs like 2re has but I grow in my basement and worry I’d burn my house down. Plus, I am cheap and don’t want to buy any more stuff right now.


This is my first LED hope i didn't make a mistake. Thanks


----------



## Locked (Sep 18, 2019)

I have never seen a King LED with 2 switches. I have a 1200 and a 1500. Both have one switch.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2019)

There is probably info from the manufacturer about the switches. Generally you want more light during flower so I would guess both switches would be on during flower and just the veg switch during veg.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2019)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I have never seen a King LED with 2 switches. I have a 1200 and a 1500. Both have one switch.


I bought mine based on your recommendation and am quite pleased with it(thank you). I think what we both have are King Plus(if I am not mistaken). Maybe there is a King 1200(no Plus)?


----------



## Locked (Sep 18, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I bought mine based on your recommendation and am quite pleased with it(thank you). I think what we both have are King Plus(if I am not mistaken). Maybe there is a King 1200(no Plus)?



Could be. I love my King lights. Both of them in a 4x4x6.5 tent rock it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2019)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Could be. I love my King lights. Both of them in a 4x4x6.5 tent rock it.


Yep. I needed an additional LED and bought a cheaper on(because it had 2 COB LED’s in it) and I wish I’d spent the extra to get another King Plus 1200 or 1500. My cheapo one is ok and it helps but it seems dimmer than I’d hoped. 

Josey- I am betting you will be ok with your new LED.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 18, 2019)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I have never seen a King LED with 2 switches. I have a 1200 and a 1500. Both have one switch.


Amazon Kingled 1200w plus


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 18, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> There is probably info from the manufacturer about the switches. Generally you want more light during flower so I would guess both switches would be on during flower and just the veg switch during veg.


Thanks


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2019)

JoseyWales said:


> Amazon Kingled 1200w plus


Just looked on Amazon. I see the switches. I looked at my history and the King LED I bought links to that lamp with the switches. Must be they changed the design. My recommendation is look at the light(not directly into it but the light it puts out onto the floor) with the veg switch only turned on. If the light seems bluish, I’d try using just that for veg then use both for flower. I have found for me, bluer light makes for stockier plants. With both switches on the light should be reddish/pinkish. They make a good product. Maybe they just found consumers would prefer more control over the color. Hamster may have more input as he may veg using his King LEDs and he grows some massive buds.


----------



## Mick (Sep 18, 2019)

I bought 4 of the 1200s in January. They were all the single switch. One of them had a quarter of the lights go out after a month, not sure why, but 3/4 still worked fine. They sent me a replacement for the single switch that had the 2 switches. I assumed they have just stopped making the single switch ones, or I would have gotten one of those to replace the one that burnt out.


----------



## Devile (Sep 18, 2019)

JoseyWales said:


> When using this LED light to flower do i shut off the veg light, or is it intended to use both veg and flower?


If you turn on two switches, your plants can get more powerful light. Plants need more powerful light for bloom


----------



## Devile (Sep 18, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have a King 1200 LED. It only has one switch(no veg or flower setting). I have never vegged using it. I have a T5 HO fixture I beg under though I don’t see why you couldn’t use it for vegging. It is pretty red though so you might get leggy plants with it. My plants stretch a lot if I go from 24/0 lighting with the T5 to 12/12 lighting with the King LED. I started flowering under the T5 and introduced the King LED later and stretching was much less.


Maybe you need keep the leds closer to the plants to avoid stretch


----------



## Devile (Sep 18, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> I have some home grown led lights..Its a small grow box so I have about 300 actual consumption watts(as opposed to the lies the light makers tell you) of 3500K leds in veg and I add in 200 wats (actual) of 2700K for flowering...I don't run those during veg cuz the get bog enough already so I just add something to help flowering...I don't know why the makers of these light Put out ** wattage info...Supposed to be equivalent wattage but of what...It just confuses things...My wattage is from a meter that is in the supply line...According to king, that 1200 consumes 235 watts, why don't they just say that....



When you buy led , you need check its draw power(actual power), you should not judge the actual power from the name of that led
For example, Mars SP250led, actual power is about 250W but their MarsII1600led, actual power is about 640W


----------



## Devile (Sep 18, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have run the King 1200 in my 3x3x6.5 ft tent. It is a little under powered for that size but will work. I added a cheapo LED this grow and am a lot happier with my results. I wish I had the cahones to do the home grown LEDs like 2re has but I grow in my basement and worry I’d burn my house down. Plus, I am cheap and don’t want to buy any more stuff right now.


When you use blurple and red led, 35--50W/SF will be needed for bloom, so you need at least 315W actual power led


----------



## Devile (Sep 18, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Yep. I needed an additional LED and bought a cheaper on(because it had 2 COB LED’s in it) and I wish I’d spent the extra to get another King Plus 1200 or 1500. My cheapo one is ok and it helps but it seems dimmer than I’d hoped.
> 
> Josey- I am betting you will be ok with your new LED.


What brand COB you are using? I heard COB need Cree&Osrm chips for better heat dissipation. Is it true? Mars Hydro has promotion for COB: Buy one and get  one free


----------



## Bruce111 (Sep 19, 2019)

Is it real 1200W? if so, that is so powerful. man. I think it will kill my babies. lol.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 19, 2019)

I sent MarsHydro a request to test their new white light LED, received an acknowledgment email but nothing else from them. What I did get was a flood of spam to my email almost immediately so they must’ve used the false offer to mine for email addresses to sell.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 19, 2019)

Devile said:


> When you use blurple and red led, 35--50W/SF will be needed for bloom, so you need at least 315W actual power led


Plants are not electrical circuits so actual power or wattage are irrelevant. Plants respond to PAR(photosynthetically active radiation) or more specifically PPFD measured in micromoles per square meter per second.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 19, 2019)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Could be. I love my King lights. Both of them in a 4x4x6.5 tent rock it.


 
Thank you


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 19, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Yep. I needed an additional LED and bought a cheaper on(because it had 2 COB LED’s in it) and I wish I’d spent the extra to get another King Plus 1200 or 1500. My cheapo one is ok and it helps but it seems dimmer than I’d hoped.
> 
> Josey- I am betting you will be ok with your new LED.


Thank you, I hope so i needed an alternative to 600w bulbs, cost is high.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 19, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Just looked on Amazon. I see the switches. I looked at my history and the King LED I bought links to that lamp with the switches. Must be they changed the design. My recommendation is look at the light(not directly into it but the light it puts out onto the floor) with the veg switch only turned on. If the light seems bluish, I’d try using just that for veg then use both for flower. I have found for me, bluer light makes for stockier plants. With both switches on the light should be reddish/pinkish. They make a good product. Maybe they just found consumers would prefer more control over the color. Hamster may have more input as he may veg using his King LEDs and he grows some massive buds.



Thank you, i feel a little better. To me they should have a better manual, but you folks here help all the time thanks again.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 19, 2019)

Devile said:


> If you turn on two switches, your plants can get more powerful light. Plants need more powerful light for bloom


Thank you


----------



## Devile (Sep 21, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I sent MarsHydro a request to test their new white light LED, received an acknowledgment email but nothing else from them. What I did get was a flood of spam to my email almost immediately so they must’ve used the false offer to mine for email addresses to sell.


If you wanna  test Mars led, I think you need tell them how you will show your testing firstly


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 21, 2019)

Yeah. No. Like I said, I got nothing but an acknowledgment form letter type email from them and then just a flood of spam mail for erection pills, burial insurance, investment advice and letters from Nigerian princes asking for my help in obtaining their inheritance if I only give them my social security numbers and bank account info. It was a scam to get email addresses as far as I can tell. If it was you that suggested it in the first place, I owe you a kick in the shins...


----------



## novitius (Sep 21, 2019)

Hey! I have a pair of 1500's and they both have the two switches. I vegged under the VEG switch and just flipped the bloom on when it came time to flower. Great nugs, oily, smelly and not larf. Some larf down below the canopy. Penetration was not the greatest. The nugs above the scrog net were dense.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 21, 2019)

Next time I flower, I am going to get the lights closer to the canopy. The minimum distance recommended by King Plus is 18”(I think). I am going to go maybe 14 or 16” and do a lot more pruning(I wont use the term defoliation so as to not start that battle up).


----------



## novitius (Sep 21, 2019)

It was my first run with LED lighting. I moved the lights down to about 8" at one point. I think it was to much. The largest colas, the ones that were closest, were a touch dry. Not brittle but like they had been baked sort of. I tried to keep up with watering and temps and humidity were in check. I think it was just to much light. The smoke was kinda harsh but still had a good buzz. Made great RSO. I'm happy with the Kings for a while.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 21, 2019)

I’d estimate my sweet spot/zone was around 3”(maybe a little more) as I got some nice dense purple bud about that far down the stems. The buds were still dense maybe double that but not purple(which I usually associate with cool temps but that was not the case with this grow. The lower buds on the stems were also more likely to be shaded by higher buds and/or fan leaves. So I will see if lowering a couple inches and pruning helps. I know LEDs are known to have lower penetration (depending on manufacturer and it seems you get what you pay for) than HID lamps but I have seen some awesome looking massive buds grown with King Plus LEDs (hamster for example) so I am thinking it is  more something I am doing.


----------



## novitius (Sep 21, 2019)

Hamsterlewis has some great grows logged here! They helped me make my decision over another manufacturer. 
I agree you get what you pay for with these lights. You get a great starter light to see if it's something you want to move into. I'll probably never go back to HID unless I become very wealthy and have money to burn.  I also plan to nearly defoliate during flower. seems like the ticket maybe?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2019)

my first led had two switches, one for veg and then another for in flower you used both lights.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 21, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> my first led had two switches, one for veg and then another for in flower you used both lights.


 Thank you


----------



## Bruce111 (Sep 24, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I sent MarsHydro a request to test their new white light LED, received an acknowledgment email but nothing else from them. What I did get was a flood of spam to my email almost immediately so they must’ve used the false offer to mine for email addresses to sell.


I did too and got their reply. They asked if i have youtube or ig account. Nope indeed. lol.


----------



## SmokeRich211 (Sep 24, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Just looked on Amazon. I see the switches. I looked at my history and the King LED I bought links to that lamp with the switches. Must be they changed the design.



In the market, most lights turn to one switch, no veg and bloom more, it's the tendency. They claim that the LEDs are full spectrum for the plants growing at every stage.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 24, 2019)

SmokeRich211 said:


> In the market, most lights turn to one switch, no veg and bloom more, it's the tendency. They claim that the LEDs are full spectrum for the plants growing at every stage.



Thank you.


----------



## JimDon (Sep 25, 2019)

Yeah I saw that also.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 25, 2019)

Amazon reviews are frequently suspect. Some of the reviews for the above Bloomspect lamp are for different version or different power lamps. As I said in an earlier post, PAR and PPFD are what you should be looking at. Also PPFD at what fly height(distance to canopy) and what area will have that PPFD at that height. That light says to flower at 16” above and it will cover a 2x2 ft area so you’d need 4 to cover a 4x4 tent and the PPFD at that height is probably around 325 umols/m2/sec which is pretty poor. My King Plus 1200 has twice that and is reviewed on this forum by several folks as being very good for an inexpensive LED. I bought a cheapo LED to try and though it isn’t bad, my plants like the King better. There is a lot of info and mis-info out there so do your research...


----------



## Bruce111 (Sep 30, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Amazon reviews are frequently suspect. Some of the reviews for the above Bloomspect lamp are for different version or different power lamps. As I said in an earlier post, PAR and PPFD are what you should be looking at. Also PPFD at what fly height(distance to canopy) and what area will have that PPFD at that height. That light says to flower at 16” above and it will cover a 2x2 ft area so you’d need 4 to cover a 4x4 tent and the PPFD at that height is probably around 325 umols/m2/sec which is pretty poor. My King Plus 1200 has twice that and is reviewed on this forum by several folks as being very good for an inexpensive LED. I bought a cheapo LED to try and though it isn’t bad, my plants like the King better. There is a lot of info and mis-info out there so do your research...



Don't trust the reviews there. A lot of fake ones. 600W for 60USD. That is incredible. You deserve what you pay for.


----------

